# Kenmore Washer Cleaning



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like not enough water has been used, along with too much chemicals in the loads. The cup on the top should just pull off, then from there, you can get to the nut to take off the agitator.


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

I can move the whole drum by pulling up on the cup. Maybe it's glued with fab softener.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is my thought. Ours is just held on by compression, against the cap on the top of the agitator.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

pull really hard, it will come off.


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

I found instructions for doing this, can someone clarify step 1?? What notch?



> How to replace Whirlpool/Kenmore washer
> dual action agitator ratchet ‘dogs’, kit # 285770
> Tools needed: Screwdriver, 3/8" drive ratchet wrench, 7/16" socket (older models), 3/8" drive to 1/2" adapter (newer models), long 3/8" drive extension, small amt liquid detergent
> 1) Pry the agitator cap off by inserting a screwdriver into the cap’s notch
> ...


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to pull the reservoir for the Fabric Softner, and under that there is a cap.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fabric Softner reservor.








What is under the reservor








Under the cap on top of the agitator.


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I understand. The pulling of the reservoir has already been done before step #1. Thanks for the pics. 

I'll have to get some hot water on my reservoir or something because I am 6' 200lbs and pulling on it with gloves on with all my might until my hands slide off and it's not budging...20 years of Snuggle buildup I guess.

Maybe i'll try some vinegar in the resevoir.


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got it off. I had to scrub the fabric softener away and then I saw the ring that said "pull up to remove". I pulled it up and the cup basically fell off. All clean now and the machine is flushing with hot water and vinegar.

Thanks for all your help! B-)


----------

